# First small milling project



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I had to have a tree cut down in my yard last week that has been there for 60 years. My wife's pretty sad about it, so I saved a few chunks of wood and milled up some boards tonight.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Wow, that looks nice. Good job. What kind of wood is that? Fruitwood?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

My moneys on oak

Also, that shop is unnaturally clean. How do you guys manage to not have a mess everywhere? I cant remember the last time i saw the top of my work table...


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

1) Good job. Nice looking chunk of lumber. You'll be able to build something with it in, 2 years? How long does it take to dry out wood like that?

2) 60 years ... that's kind of like having a pet taxidermy'd, isn't it? Just kidding. I hope it dries well and you get some pretty, usable wood from it.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It's hard maple.....and the shop is a disaster. I just aimed the camera the right way!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinky (Jul 14, 2008)

How do you get your first strait cut on log?


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

​


pinky said:


> How do you get your first strait cut on log?


My guess is the jig laying on the radial arm saw in the background.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

epicfail48 said:


> My moneys on oak
> 
> Also, that shop is unnaturally clean. How do you guys manage to not have a mess everywhere? I cant remember the last time i saw the top of my work table...


Zoom in on the table saw in the background. Look familiar?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Kerrys said:


> Zoom in on the table saw in the background. Look familiar?


Not really, I can see the saw!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So yes, the jig on the radial arm saw for my first straight cut. Really just two 2x4's screwed to a board, and then screws run through the 2x4's into the log. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

